# Do you have any superstitions?



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi All...

Was wondering if any of you have superstitions about things...I have quite a few....

Salute Magpies.

Won't walk under ladders.

Put new unworn shoes on a table.

Dont put umbrellas up in the house.

Probably a few more as well...cant think at the moment..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

No New shoes on a table .... 

Umbrellas in the house ..

Throw salt over you shoulder if you spill some ... to rid the devil 

And a million other quirky things I do because of my OCD LOL


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> No New shoes on a table ....
> 
> Umbrellas in the house ..
> 
> ...





Hehehehehhehe...I know the feeling......lol 

OMG......Mirrors that break....7 years bad luck...having said that in some countries 7 is meant to be lucky....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh the old one for sorrow etc when you see a Magpie 

I dont walk on cracks on the pavement ..

Never cross on the stairs ..


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh the old one for sorrow etc when you see a Magpie
> 
> I dont walk on cracks on the pavement ..
> 
> Never cross on the stairs ..






Same here....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 8, 2009)

salute a magpie
dont walk under ladders 
always do left show up first
if i see a penny i always pick it up


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> salute a magpie
> dont walk under ladders
> always do left show up first
> if i see a penny i always pick it up




Ahhh...but do you pass the penny on??...cause all day long you'll have good luck....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2009)

Say hello to sheep and tell them what day it is...


----------



## Steff (Aug 8, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Ahhh...but do you pass the penny on??...cause all day long you'll have good luck....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Usually hun to my lad lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Say hello to sheep and tell them what day it is...



wtf ?! and I thought I was tapped


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> wtf ?! and I thought I was tapped



Hey...I say good morning to the sheep to...when I see them....not sure why though...it was something we used to do as children when we had pet lambs...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hey...I say good morning to the sheep to...when I see them....not sure why though...it was something we used to do as children when we had pet lambs...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes but I know you're tapped honey  do you tell them what day it is ? weird ,  i grew up in the countryside and we never did this .


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes but I know you're tapped honey  do you tell them what day it is ? weird ,  i grew up in the countryside and we never did this .




Hehehehehe...no I dont tell the the day...but I do tell my cats.......hahaha

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe...no I dont tell the the day...but I do tell my cats.......hahaha
> 
> Heidi
> xx



 Ummm Why??? *phones men in white coats*


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummm Why??? *phones men in white coats*



Hehehe...so they can keep track of the days.....lol...Men in white coats gave up years ago...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehe...so they can keep track of the days.....lol...Men in white coats gave up years ago...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Do Cats care what day it is though? I wouldnt think they would give a **** , Hmmm Yes they gave up on me too lol , too crazy for them I think


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Do Cats care what day it is though? I wouldnt think they would give a **** , Hmmm Yes they gave up on me too lol , too crazy for them I think



Have'nt the slightest clue hun..if they care or not...but just in case I tell them....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Have'nt the slightest clue hun..if they care or not...but just in case I tell them....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm I wonder if I should start telling Woods then ? I dont think he cares as long as its post day and he can terrorise our postman , he hates the poor guy whos bloody scared to death of him hehehehe


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't put new shoes on the table

two women can't share the same towel or the will fall out

Don't stir anything you're cooking anti clockwise (that's the way withces do it)

don't bring elderflowers into the house (it's the witches flower)

beekeepers have to tell their bees important news or they will fly away

don't use red light bulbs as they attract unquiet souls

dip a new babies feet in the first snow of winter to make it grow strong and healthy

don't walk under ladders

bring holly into the house on Christmas eve and put it out again on New Years Day

if a black cat crosses your path turn clockwise three times and say good luck three times

if giving anyone a purse as a gift, put a coin in it for good luck (a penny will do)

There are loads more but these are my favourites, mostly from my country relatives...


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

Just thought of another one, when you meet a new baby for the first time put a silver coin in its hand for future wealth (in our family it is anything from 5p to 50p as the coins are at least the right colour)


----------



## angel30eyes (Aug 10, 2009)

These are less superstitions more like my OCD things. 
Always left before right, so left sock then right sock, wash my left side first in shower. 
I can only go in certain doors one way. 
I like to park in the same parking space. 
I could go on with the things i like to keep the same.



sofaraway said:


> These are less superstitions more like my OCD things.
> Always left before right, so left sock then right sock, wash my left side first in shower.
> I can only go in certain doors one way.
> I like to park in the same parking space.
> I could go on with the things i like to keep the same.



Hahaha Nikki , Im totally the same , if I listed my OCD things Id be typing for days , I have weird little rituals for doing everything !!! arghh and Im a hand washer Grrrr 

Think I must have a form of OCD then, I HAVE to count the stairs every time I go up and down even thoe I always know they are going to be the same and I keep sorting coat hangers out so that all the same colour and shade are together...



Caroline said:


> Think I must have a form of OCD then, I HAVE to count the stairs every time I go up and down even thoe I always know they are going to be the same and I keep sorting coat hangers out so that all the same colour and shade are together...



Coat hangers is a classic of OCD, a lot of people including me have to have them all hanging the same way, I do numbers and all sorts but now on meds so hoping it will get easier



angel30eyes said:


> Coat hangers is a classic of OCD, a lot of people including me have to have them all hanging the same way, I do numbers and all sorts but now on meds so hoping it will get easier



Grrrr Coat hangers !!! I hate them !!, I have to have them all facing the same way in the wardrobe or it will drive me crazy. I also count the Stairs , Railings on the bannister , panels on the doors , folds in the curtains in the lounge have to be the same amount and the same size !! the list is endless 



angel30eyes said:


> Coat hangers is a classic of OCD, a lot of people including me have to have them all hanging the same way, I do numbers and all sorts but now on meds so hoping it will get easier



I get very annoyed if anyone puts anything on he hanger the wrong way round or on the wrong colour hangers (purple and lilac for me, light blue and yellow for big boy, dark green and dark blue of hubby)

Thought as some of us have strted to talk about things we do as a form of OCD on another thread, it might be a good idea to start a separate discussion about it. So what are the things you do?

I always sort coat hangers out by colour and shade, and everyone has their own colour, so woe betide anyone who hangs things on the wrong colour hanger, and it HAS to be the right way round on the hanger with all the other hangers facing the same way.

I always count stairs up and down, even thoe I already know how many there are, carriages on trains and wagons on goods trains. recently when I am in bed and trying to go to sleep recently I have foundmyself counting how many different sounds I can hear.


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Nikki , Im totally the same , if I listed my OCD things Id be typing for days , I have weird little rituals for doing everything !!! arghh and Im a hand washer Grrrr



Was interesting I went to a Diabetes UK thing about mental health and the other 2 people had diagnosed OCD and I just missed out on that particular diagnosis so seems there is some relationship between diabetes and OCD


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 10, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Was interesting I went to a Diabetes UK thing about mental health and the other 2 people had diagnosed OCD and I just missed out on that particular diagnosis so seems there is some relationship between diabetes and OCD



Ive always thought there was a link , a few Diabetics I know have OCD ranging from mild to quite severe  we should do a thread on it .


----------



## angel30eyes (Aug 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive always thought there was a link , a few Diabetics I know have OCD ranging from mild to quite severe  we should do a thread on it .



I agree with you and I did read somewhere there could be a link to people with OCD & depression getting diabetes


----------

